# Solved: Unable to connect using RealVNC



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I use Real VNC on my workstations at work. Most of them I have no problem with. However, I have two that won't allow me to connect. I get the error "Unable to connect to host: Connection timed out (10060)" I've uninstalled and reinstalled RealVNC, reset the password, still no luck. As I mentioned, I have it running on all my other machines with no issues.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Firewall?


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

I'll check to see if the user turned on the Windows firewall. Didn't think of that, thanks.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Apr 24, 2004)

I would not recommend turning the firewall off. Instead run this from the cmd prompt:

rem VNC
netsh firewall add portopening TCP 5800 VNC-5800 ENABLE ALL
netsh firewall add protopening TCP 5900 VNC-5900 ENABLE ALL

rem RDP
netsh firewall add portopening TCP 3389 "remote Desktop"

Make sure to update to the latest version of VNC. There are many backdoors in the older versions. I got burnt by one of my clients one time. He watched as someone was entering credit card numbers in IE.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input. It would only be the local / Windows firewall that I would turn off. I'm running a Cisco ASA on my administrative network.


----------



## SigVicious (May 1, 2007)

Problem solved. It was the Windows firewall.


----------

